# is it normal for a pits snout to be this long?



## thaim

alot of the pure bred pits i see have really short snouts. mine seems to be longer then usual. he must be mixed with something.

right after the flirt pole, he looks dead haha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cant see the pic buddy


----------



## thaim

sorry i just updated it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

The length of the muzzle has to do with genetics, Some breeders are purposely breeding for a shorter muzzle look. This can also interfere with proper breathing thus the stamina/athletic performance capability of the dog. It can lead to a dog being more prone to overheating quickly.

Not the best pict to judge your dog's head, so it is hard to tell if the muzzle is in proportion.

Take a peek at the breed standard for ADBA and UKC:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

That may give you some more incite on the subject.


----------



## thaim

o sweet thx for the great website i learnt alot from it. his head fits the standard but his body isnt wide enough =(


----------



## American_Pit13

Ha! Dead dog. Nose looks fine to me. Like patch said it can vary from breeder to breeder.


----------



## thaim

ya my boys knees are only like 4-5 inches apart from eachother standing up haha. i would guess that because of this he won't be able to pull to his full potential


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Not sure what you mean he isn't wide enough? APBTs aren't supposed to be wide dogs. That is another fad... 

Post some stacked picts of your dog and his age, height and weight if you want and we can help you look at his conformation. Every dogs is slightly different and no one dog is totally perfect as per the standard thought they are in there owners eyes of course .

As long as you dog is healthy and happy, that is what comes first and foremost. 
Looks like a cutie!


----------



## smith family kennels

when a judge looks at your dogs snout the length from the top of the head to the start of the snout where the crease is on your dogs head is should be about the same as your dogs snout some have short snouts and some have long but the judge looks for the snout and the head to be the same.


----------



## razors_edge

looks fine 2 me...u trippin balls


----------



## pitbullfanatic

The changing nature of the looks in many pure breeds is due to breeders breeding for specific trait. My father in law has 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels one with a long snout and the other with a short one. Both from the same breeder and same lines. The reason for the difference is that the show judges at the time the first was being bred were showing preference to long snouts. A few years later when he procured the next the judges were showing preference to short snouts. You see the same thing going on with Pit Bulls. Some judges love big heads, some love smaller heads. This is one of the problems with conformation is that it so subjective to whim and not true standards that have been well defined. The Pit Bull is unique in that the ADBA did not even set a complete conformation standard until 2001 and since then has modified it again. When dogs win though this sets the standard for future breedings and thus you continue to get a varied appearance from one time period to the next.


----------



## thaim

ok im going to post up some pictures because i would like some help with conformation judging. the whole purpouse of me doing this is because i want to get a good idea of what good breeding for conformation should look like. im fairly new at this and because i think i have a gorgeous dog i would like to know if he is a potential dog. please be honest. its ok if i get negative feedback. it will help me better understand the standards.


----------



## thaim

please give honest input. thank you =)

he just turned 1 year today! =) he's about 80 pounds and 23" tall at the withers.

and i never understood what "chain wieght" meant


----------



## jeepfreak

the snout does'nt look too long but the chest seems realy small looks kinda a lanky build ...just my oppion how old is the dog ??? doesnt look very stout & muscular


----------



## thaim

ya, like i said his chest looks really small. and his legs look super long LOL. that isnt normal. haha


----------



## jeepfreak

thaim said:


> ya, like i said his chest looks really small. and his legs look super long LOL. that isnt normal. haha


whats the parents look like?? mabye try breading it back to the parent or granparent ...if he or she has a good configuration  hopfully a pup or 2 outa a litter will look good ..then go from their...still a pretty dog


----------



## age83

Your dog looks fine. Since he's one he'll start to fill out now.


----------

